
Show HN: In Other News – a weekly newsletter about all things data - puntofisso
http://puntofisso.net/newsletter
======
puntofisso
Archive: [https://us5.campaign-
archive.com/home/?u=77ecabbd32e97a6caa9...](https://us5.campaign-
archive.com/home/?u=77ecabbd32e97a6caa9d7d40b&id=f06739fb93) Most recent
issue: [https://us5.campaign-
archive.com/?u=77ecabbd32e97a6caa9d7d40...](https://us5.campaign-
archive.com/?u=77ecabbd32e97a6caa9d7d40b&id=32fd0c2c77)

In Other News is my newsletter that covers all angles of data: open data, data
visualization, interesting data projects, links to datasets, etc. I've been
sending it since 2012, it's got a bit of a life of its own with a (niche)
following and a few Patreon supporters.

